#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Ecuador

## hick

I'll start with this guy in Quito, cuz he's fuckin tightroping at a red light whilst juggling machetes.

check him out:

----------


## hick

City park   -  quasi-Shaman hijinks

----------


## hick

Some spoken word, off the cuff comedy skit stuff going down.

My Spanish is weak.

----------


## hick

Early morn

----------


## hick



----------


## hick

Beavis and Butthead live

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick

It's a nice park, near my accom. but I won't be here long.

Gotta get down to Amazonia  :Wink: 



Bus or hitch?

please cast your vote   :Smile:

----------


## naptownmike

What happens when the light turns green? To the tight rope guy

----------


## hick

He gets down and waits.

----------


## happynz

> Early morn


"The treasure is going up" so I suppose it means "things are improving". Interesting mix of the conquistador, the indigena, and the zorro (fox). However, going by the fish it looks as if they are at the bottom of the sea, so the only way is up. lol

----------


## Dillinger

> Bus or hitch?
> 
> please cast your vote


Hitch and meet some locals/axe murderer, how's your Spanish?

----------


## happynz

> My Spanish is weak.


...is what he said.  :Wink:

----------


## Dillinger

Stay safe Hick... looks fukkin dangerous :Smile: 




> Violent Crime
> Violent crime, including assault and armed robbery is common in Ecuador, particularly in the major cities, such as Quito and Guayaquil. There have been reports of violent crime, sometimes involving firearms and other weapons, in tourist areas such as jungle lodges and nature reserves. In Quito, serious assaults have been reported in El Panecillo, La Carolina and El Ejido parks, La Mariscal, Guapulo, the old town and South Quito. Thieves target tourists in areas outside of Quito, including in the downtown, waterfront and market areas of Guayaquil, Cerro Mandango near Vilcabamba Loja and the Antennas of Pichincha as well as in jungle lodges in the Lower Rio Napo and Cuyabeno National Reserve areas.
> 
> Petty crime including pickpocketing, bag-snatching and distraction theft is also common in transport hubs, markets and other public areas.
> 
> We advise all New Zealanders travelling in Ecuador to be security conscious at all times and avoid travelling alone or at night. You should guard your belongings carefully. No resistance should be given if you are the victim of an armed robbery as this could lead to an escalation in violence.
> 
> Violent crime is known to occur on public transport and intercity buses. When travelling by bus, do not store anything under your seat or in the overhead compartments. Avoid travel at night and taking intercity buses with a reputation for making stops along the route as criminals have been known to board buses to rob passengers.
> 
> ...

----------


## hick

^Thank goodness I'm not a New Zealander!   :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Maanaam

> "The treasure is going up" so I suppose it means "things are improving". Interesting mix of the conquistador, the indigena, and the zorro (fox). However, going by the fish it looks as if they are at the bottom of the sea, so the only way is up


What's the significance of the rhinoceros beetle the conquistador is riding?

Hick, I'm sure it's very interesting but it looks very dry and drab. Amazonia will surely be much better.

----------


## hick

Oh yeah, this is just a pit stop.  The South is where it's at.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Oh yeah, this is just a pit stop.  The South is where it's at.



Hick, great travels, I love south america, still got a last frontier feel to it in places. Whats the plan, just ecuador or is it a full on tour?

----------


## Luigi

> What happens when the light turns green?


The drivers drive past with the windows up and doors locked, while avoiding eye contact.

----------


## happynz

> What's the significance of the rhinoceros beetle the conquistador is riding?


Beats me. My art critique skills aren't that well developed, but the Spaniard and the beetle are both armoured. 

 :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Quito looks a bit rundown.

----------


## Switch

> Stay safe Hick... looks fukkin dangerous


Sounds just like Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## hick

> Quito looks a bit rundown.


Of course it does,...they don't even have a flippin currency   :Smile: 


It was just one walk (ok, two short ones) mind...

Apparently these spots exist:









https://www.google.com/search?q=quit...iw=414&bih=660

----------


## happynz

> Quito looks a bit rundown.


Looks alright to me, but I'm a New Zealander (a prime target according to Dill's quote).   :Very Happy:

----------


## klong toey

Nice thread some interesting spots to hang out at night with the locals. Can't green you I'm out of ammo so I've got to butterfly  :Smile: .

----------


## tomcat

...I assume you're heading to the Galapagos at some point...otherwise what is the point of Ecuador?...

----------


## hick

Southern Ecuador = The Amazon + A Shaman I'm acquainted with...

As much as I'd like to,...
..it all just looks too touristy for my taste.

I don't really give in to those hot spots unless wifey is along.
Maybe next time.

----------


## hick

Slight chance I'll venture up to Villa de Levya, Columbia as well as I'm looking for someone off the grid living in those parts (a nutter story).  

May also have to wait,...set to arrive in LA on Nov 1 for a stint.

----------


## david44

> how's your Spanish?


Quechua later, thanks for the photos the distressed concrete looks like here or China a bit unloved, did you try guinea pig yet?

----------


## Bogon

Great thread!

...so my mate was asking when your gonna get to the beers and women photo part?

----------


## hick

> Quechua later, thanks for the photos the distressed concrete looks like here or China a bit unloved, did you try guinea pig yet?


Does that qualify as red meat?  Pink maybe?  I dunno,...on a much more strict diet than usual...

----------


## hick

> Great thread!
> 
> ...so my mate was asking when your gonna get to the beers and women photo part?


Thanks

As much as I'd love to oblige,...I've made promises which don't include boozin,' whorin,' or tourist trappings.

Wonder if your mate will settle for Ayahuasca brew and otherworldly visions?   :Smile:

----------


## hick

PS:  An hour walk...maybe saw a dozen shaggable birds.  That'd be x 3 in Los - 5 in Korea.

Anyway, brighter morning:

----------


## hick



----------


## hick

Happy?

----------


## hick



----------


## hick



----------


## hick

Split from daily moan:

Glad I'm moving today (near bus station).

This hostel has the rudest staff, zero English
 (I know, but they're in the accom biz), not helpful and just,...assnuggets.

Cheap tho and a decent room.

Added bonus is my neighbors...Lebanese family of the loudest caliber.

Wife just moans and complains on the phone day and night for all to hear.

massalama   Knut

----------


## david44

Get some tips from the Leb lover eh...
Great off the beaten track of a place I may never see, it does look a bit grim , why are you in the city waiting for transport to islands or Andes?

Do you feel as safe as Bangkok or rural Thailand most of Latin America has a lot of violent crime from my timein Colombia and Mexico only Cuba felt robber free as there was hardly anything to eat or pinch in the sticks

----------


## hick

I feel safe enough but not as much as Asia, so don't venture out late.
Plus my Spanish is shite.

yeah, bus tomorrow to Amazonia

got some peeps there

It's vivid   :Smile:

----------


## david44

Excellent look forward to an update
nearest I had to Ayahuasca is reading Earl's vivid dribble drinking posts in Ayuthaya but sure your journey will a trip, great thing I discover about TD the crazier you are the more they love it, porridge piss and pies in land of smirks.

Did you know the nation is named after an imaginary line that girdles the earth, do be careful with dem hallucegenic toads (not the Ibarra hookers) as you could end up with a leakywick :bananaman: 

As they say in eMquartier bum voyage, chuoacabra viajes

----------


## hick

Thanks David

The Aya journeys (not my 1st) are so incredibly personal that I won't be waxing on in depth via public posts, but will be happy to answer any inquiries by pm/email.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Split from daily moan:
> 
> Wife just moans and complains on the phone day and night for all to hear.
> 
> massalama   Knut



Hick, let Pat out of the case and send him round to sort them out, he'll be getting cramp by now. :Smile: 

Great photos by the way

----------


## david44

> Thanks David
> 
> The Aya journeys (not my 1st) are so incredibly personal that I won't be waxing on in depth via public posts, but will be happy to answer any inquiries by pm/email.


El camino luminoso no puede caminar

----------


## Luigi

It certainly gets the morning sun.


Looking forward to the pics of the Amazonian birds.  :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

I hear that Bolivia is much more the fashion among the trendy Hipster types.
The bomb.

----------


## happynz

I was in Bolivia last year. I saw quite a few non-indigenous folks dressed like this...



Also a lot of youngish backpackers that looked like what one would expect -- whatever you'd expect.

----------


## hick

^ the chix look mormon, yay?

----------


## happynz

No. Lots of Mennonites. They have big families and many of them are immigrants from Mexico.

----------


## hick

Oh shit

----------


## NamPikToot

> Oh shit


Ah there you are was a bit worried, what with the neighbours. Thats some bong pats got going

----------


## david44

> Ah there you are was a bit worried, what with the neighbours. Thats some bong pats got going


My Quechua a bit rusty but think its the dish of the day reads

Grannies broiled pussy and pulledxhamster kebabs again

----------


## hick

HQ

----------


## hick

Welcome to Macas   :Smile:

----------


## hick



----------


## hick

Rio Upano outside town

----------


## NamPikToot

Hick, have to ask, not that there is any thing wrong with Ecuador but why?

----------


## hick

Amazon jungle always waiting patiently for those who dare to enter.   :Smile:

----------


## hick

^^  standard reply would be "why not?"  

I could be in the horn of Africa and feel the same.

Chalking up countries.

Ecuador is awesome in many ways.  Nice, gentle peeps, fresh food, comfy climate and on..

I may get a gaff down here to contrast Alaska, Korea and LOS.

I'm in Macas for an Ayahuasca retreat.  Not my first time.  Have solid friends here now.

----------


## NamPikToot

Hick, thanks and i agree, why not - just find it interesting to see why peeps choose the places they do. :Smile:

----------


## david44

I assume Macas is a place not McDonald's , keep safe

----------


## hick

Ecuador is quickly feeling like (yet another) home away from home.

I don't have a lot of time to go into great detail at the moment but,...

loose immigration rules, smiling - happy people, affordable prices for cost of living, medical care, etc., reasonable weather patterns w/ regional diversity, easy access to Colombia/Brazil/Argentina/Amazon, etc., fresh/healthy food options and beautiful nature-scapes lead the pack of positive aspects.   

I'll be returning in January with a small film crew to take on a new project destined for either Cannes or Sundance and couldn't be more excited to work with some local expats and Ecuadorians on that who've quickly become close friends.

Must say,...Alaska/Seoul/Bangkok will be getting an add-on (Ecuador) velly soonly.   :Smile: 

Keep well.   :Wink:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Ecuador is quickly feeling like (yet another) home away from home.



Hick, there you are, worried about you but all seems good. 

Top man, you got one go at it and looks like you're making the most of it. I worry sometimes that 1-3 counties ain't enough, but you can't plant your flag everywhere. Takin the piss about Pat before, have you heard from him? Hope the chap is OK, genuinely.

Anyway, keep safe and fill your boots.

----------


## hick

Pat is doing great!  Lots of work at the moment in the UK.

Will be seeing him again in Bkk in a couplea' weeks.

We've got a different project going on betwixt us.  Little early to drone on about it now...

Will update after biz licenses are secured.

Cheers   :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> Pat is doing great!


Good to hear, wish you both success on that one. Don't need detail, that's for stalkers and sad fuckers.  Oh ang on.

----------


## hick

:smiley laughing:

----------


## Loy Toy

Great news about your venture with Pat and I hope it is a huge success.

Interesting thread also mate.

----------


## david44

Thanks for the excellent pix
Look forward to seeing more of Ecaudor
How can expats get long term visa, income /cash?
Is it as crazy as here/

----------


## hick

I'll share more info. as I acquire it directly, David - for now it's all based on what some expats have told me.  And that info. is ALL overwhelmingly positive, easy and carries a sense of the government (actually) wanting and promoting expat immigration here.

Anyways, first, an anecdote:

When I was here last February for 10 days and on my way out (immigration / Quito airport) the conversation with the (very attractive) officer went something like this:

She:  Did you enjoy your time in Ecuador?

Me: I loved it!  Thank you.  

She:  Oh good! Will you come back?

Me: For sure!  I might even look for a job, start a business or just stay for 6 months to feel it out more.

She:  Oh really!?  <smiling broadly>  Well, I hope so.  (stamp)

Me: I'll be back in a couple of months.

She:  Great!  See you then.  

(big smiles from all the officers that overheard our conversation)

Me (thinking):  'Hi Swampy'

 :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

> I'll share more info. as I acquire it directly, David - for now it's all based on what some expats have told me.  And that info. is ALL overwhelmingly positive, easy and carries a sense of the government (actually) wanting and promoting expat immigration here.
> 
> Anyways, first, an anecdote:
> 
> When I was here last February for 10 days and on my way out (immigration / Quito airport) the conversation with the (very attractive) officer went something like this:
> 
> She:  Did you enjoy your time in Ecuador?
> 
> Me: I loved it!  Thank you.  
> ...


Hick, get that translated into Thai and bring a copy with you and give it to Big Joke on the way through as they scowl at you and fit your tracking braclet.

----------


## tomcat

> Hick, get that translated into Thai and bring a copy with you and give it to Big Joke on the way through as they scowl at you


...and make sure it's translated into Mandarin...

----------

